# Typical Time Schedule For A Building With Csi Format



## CVLMASTER (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أخواني المهندسين الأفاضل 
أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج زمني من الألف للياء مشتملاً علي 
التقسيم طبقاً لل Csi
قاموس الموارد
قاموس كود الأنشطة
النيجة الزمنية
والله أسأل أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه
كما أشهدكم أن مستعد لأي مساعدة لكل طالب علم
والله الموفق


----------



## pc33pc (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن أليك وجعلكم وإيانا من عتقائه فى هذا الشهر الكريم

دعنى أفحصه - وإن شاء الله يفى بالمطلوب


----------



## HHM (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
أجبتني على سوأل بخصوص كيفيةفتح البرنامج مشكورا وقد جربت على الفولدر الذي ارفقته هنا ولم أتوفق بفتحه ....لو سمحت يمكن ان تشرح لي وعلى نفس الفولدر الذي ارفقته كيف أستطيع أن افتحه و بالنقاط .....وبارك الله فيك


----------



## HHM (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
أجبتني على سوأل بخصوص كيفيةفتح البرنامج مشكورا وقد جربت على الفولدر الذي ارفقته هنا ولم أتوفق بفتحه ....لو سمحت يمكن ان تشرح لي وعلى نفس الفولدر الذي ارفقته كيف أستطيع أن افتحه و بالنقاط .....وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهو نوع الملف هذا بعد فتح الضغط باي برنامج يفتح؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## CVLMASTER (6 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز عليك أولاً بفك الضغط 
بأي برنامج للفك علي أي مسار تحددة
ثم من Open يمكنك فتح الملف بعد تحديد مسارة
الملف ليس Backup
وذلك للسهولة


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جارى الاطلاع 
ثم التعليق لاحقاً
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## CVLMASTER (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## mustafasas (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م الفا (12 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز بداية احب ان اتقدم لك بالشكر والدعاء على اسهاماتك .
بالنسبة للبرنامج الملحق قمت بتنزيله وفتحه والحمد لله ولكن عندما فتحت activity code - project code وجدت انه تم وضع تفاصيل كثيره جدا ومعلومات كثيره فهل هى مطلوبه بكل هذه التفاصيل ام انه نظام خاص بشركة ما 
فهل يجب على عند عمل برنامج زمنى وضع كل هذا الكم من التفاصيل. أمل الافاده


----------



## عمروكامل (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ الكريم لم أتمكن من فتح الملفات بعد فك الضغط ما هي المشكلة وما هو البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملفات


----------



## mrwisam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.. هل يمكن مساعدتي بتزويدي بفايل برامافيرا لجدول زمني متكامل لمشروع جسر لطريق سريع .. ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mrwisam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

فارس بلا حصان قال:


> الأخ الكريم لم أتمكن من فتح الملفات بعد فك الضغط ما هي المشكلة وما هو البرنامج المطلوب لفتح الملفات



استخدم برنامج برامافيرا v3.1


----------



## hassan111976 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fojee_0 (21 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

